# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Ervaringen Closure procedure spataderen

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

binnenkort word ik door het ziekenhuis gebeld om een afspraak te maken om geholpen te worden aan een spatader.

Heeft iemand ervaring met de Closure procedure? De arts heeft me dit aangeraden. Ze heeft me de procedure uitgelegd en ik heb de brochure gelezen en het is me ook duidelijk hoe het in zijn werk gaat, maar op internet vind ik tegenstrijdige verhalen over het verloop van de genezing na de ingreep, vooral van bedrijven/instelling die voor/tegen de ingreep zijn. Maar vrijwel geen ervaringen van mensen die deze methode geprobeerd hebben...

Volgens de brochure kunnen de meeste mensen gemiddeld na een week weer gaan werken. Wat zijn de ervaringen daarmee? En heb je echt vrijwel geen last van pijn en zwelling?

Hoop dat iemand er iets meer van weet.

Xx

----------

